# Diagrama de conexión de un ecualizador a un amplificador Sansui A60



## Lucho Fernandez (Mar 22, 2019)

Hola a todos! Quería saber si alguien puede orientarme en la conexión de un ecualizador Technics SH -8017 a un amplificador Sansui A60, teniendo en cuenta la conexión de una bandeja giradiscos, un sintonizador de radio, un deck, y una PC  por donde reproduzco musica de la misma. Cosa que cada componente conectado se lo pueda ecualizar. Agradecería su ayuda.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 22, 2019)

Fotos del ecualizador por el lado conexiones.
Foto del amplificador Sansui por lado conexiones.
Foto del deck (pletina, casetera, etc.) por lado conexiones.


----------



## Lucho Fernandez (Mar 22, 2019)

Aqui estan las fotos de los equipos . Hay que agregar las fichas que vienen de la computadora
Y la bandeja giradiscos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 22, 2019)

Normalmente el amplificador lleva una entrada y salida de línea, que a veces sale con un puente de fábrica y ahí es donde se conecta el ecualizador, en lugar del puente. Cuando no existe la toma del puente IN OUT de línea se usa la entrada salida de Deck (rec - play).

La conexión del ecualizador sería en la pletina (deck), lo demás a sus respectivas entradas. Pc a AUX.

Sintonizador --> tuner en amplificador.
Giradiscos  ----> Phono en amplificador.
PC - - - - - -----> Aux.
Ecualizador ----> Ecualizador en Deck.
Deck - - - - ----> Tape en amplificador.

Saleccionar entradas y salidas con selectores Input selector y Rec out salector.

Saludos.


----------



## Lucho Fernandez (Mar 22, 2019)

Mañana lo conectaré y te avisaré que tal me fué. Te agradezco la gran ayuda . Te envio un gran saludo!!


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 24, 2019)

También algunos amplificadores disponen de un conmutador en su frontal que pone Tape Monitor. Conectas el ecualizador en las conexiones Tape del amplificador. Rec out a EQ input ; Play in a EQ out. Y el deck al ecualizador. Dejas pulsado tape monitor y todo queda redireccionado. Para oír el deck debes hacerlo pulsando Tape en el ecualizador....
Saludos.


----------



## Lucho Fernandez (Mar 26, 2019)

Buenos Dias!! Intenté de hacer la coneccion pero me encontré con un problema . El deck no tiene fichas en panel si no que salen los cables de Rec input y Play output. Lo cual no permite hacer la coneccion recomendada por  (Pinchavalvulas) de conectar el ecualizador en deck.
Este es el frente del amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2019)

Y los cables que tienen en el otro extremo ?


----------



## Lucho Fernandez (Mar 26, 2019)

esta son las fichas de salida del deck


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 26, 2019)

Prueba a conectarlos en los rca del ecualizador. y el ecualizador a Tape 1 del amplificador.

Subo manual para estudiar las posibles conexiones. 
Si no se puede habría que abrir y realizar modificaciones.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2019)

Digamos cirugía.......


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 26, 2019)

Sip, en la entrada del interruptor de "muting" por ejemplo (S601a-b). Así sólo habría que soltar y soldar cables, sin tocar pistas.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 26, 2019)

Creo que no hace falta cirugía... Miren los conmutadores.. 
El selector rec out nos sirve para enviar la señal de la fuente que seleccionemos al input del ecualizador. 
El output del ecualizador lo ponemos en el input tape 1. 
Ponemos el selector input del amplificador en tape 1 y listo.
Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 26, 2019)

direccionyproyectos dijo:


> El selector *rec out* nos sirve para enviar la señal de la fuente que seleccionemos *al input del ecualizador.
> El output del ecualizador lo ponemos en el input tape 1.*
> Ponemos el selector input del amplificador en tape 1 y listo.



Sí, a eso me refería, pero esperaba a que realizara las conexiones como primer paso y continuar con las explicaciones del segundo paso.



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> *Seleccionar entradas y salidas con selectores Input selector y Rec out selector*.



Digamos que estaba esperando que dijera "ya está conectado pero no funciona el ecualizador" para pedirle que jugara con los conmutadores de entrada salida.  Y explicarselo, para que entendiera mejor lo que estaba haciendo.


----------



## Lucho Fernandez (Mar 26, 2019)

Quiero agradecer a cada uno de ustedes que intentaron ayudar con sus consejos. Lamentablemente no funciona asi que no me romperé mas la cabeza y que suene como está, repito muchisimas gracias a todos, les envío un enorme saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 26, 2019)

Una ultima prueba.
Conecta el sintonizador al amplificador.
Conecta el ecualizador al amplificador:
* -*REC de ecualizador a PLAY 1 de ampli.  Con esto se confunde mucha gente.
 -PLAY de ecualizador a REC 1 de ampli.  Con esto se confunde mucha gente.

El selector de REC OUT  (abajo) lo pones en TUNER
El selector de IN PUT (arriba) lo pones en TAPE 1

Prueba si tienes sonido del sintonizador y si puedes ecualizar.


----------



## Lucho Fernandez (Mar 26, 2019)

Lamentablemente no. Igual te agradezco de corazón por querer ayudarme. Saludos!!


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Mar 27, 2019)

Si no me equivoco, las conexiones deberían hacerse así.
Es importante que el conmutador del EQ esté en posición LINE o no se oirá nada excepto el deck. A ver si es por esa razón por lo que no te funcionaba...
Sólo debes cambiar el conmutador a posición TAPE para poder oir el Deck, ya que éste pasa a estar conectado directamente al EQ.
Saludos.


----------



## Rafael Corujo (Sep 18, 2020)

Buenos dias a todos, aqui les presento una propuesta de conexion de HIFI con varios componentes, se agradecen opiniones y sujerencias para mejoras. Gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 18, 2020)

En principio no veo nada incorrecto. Normalmente donde surgen las dudas es en la conexión de la pletina (tape) y el ecualizador, en el esquema se ve bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Rafael Corujo (Sep 18, 2020)

Gracias por tu opinión Pinchaválvulas, tenía mis dudas.


----------



## Rafael Corujo (Nov 22, 2020)

Buenas tardes a todos, ante todo espero que esten bien, desearia hacer una consulta, hay forma de conectar en una cadena un Ecualizador Technics SH-GE70 con un procesador digital de sonido Technics SH-GE90. gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2020)

Eeeeeehhhhh....y nosotros debemos adivinar que cosa es "la cadena".????


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 22, 2020)

Sí.. sería un conjunto plantas una encima de otra conectadas en cascada (cadena). 

Aquí en España le llemamos cadena musical a eso, al conjunto de los diferentes módulos de sonido (sinto, pletina, ampli, ecualizador...).

No sé, conectar dos ecualizadores en una misma cadena creo que desvirtúa a uno de ellos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2020)

Ok, pero sin conocer modelo de amplificador no podemos conocer entradas ni controles, y sin eso no se puede asesorar donde se conecta.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 22, 2020)

Igual me equivoco pero imagino se refiere a esta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2020)

Igual falta el SH-GE90...








						Connecting Stereo Connection Cables; Setting Voltage Selector; Connecting Power Supply Cord - Technics SH-GE90 Operating Instructions Manual [Page 4]
					

Technics SH-GE90 Manual Online: connecting stereo connection cables, Setting Voltage Selector, Connecting Power Supply Cord.




					www.manualslib.com


----------



## Rafael Corujo (Nov 22, 2020)

Muchas Gracias Pinchavalvulas y Dr Zoidberg por los comentarios, yo tengo actualmente en la planta conectado el Ecualizador Technics SH-GE70 y me regalaron el SH-GE90 y mi sorpresa es ver que en youtube el estar juntos los dos es muy comun, ver por ejemplo el video:     TECHNICS SU-G90 - SH-GE90 - SH-GE70 - Ace Of Base - My mind (mindless mix).     y  como ese hay varios,  quisiera hacer la prueba o devolverlo al dueño, creen que me puedan ayudar en el tema, de todos modos le estoy dando vueltas al tema. un saludo
​


----------



## Rafael Corujo (Nov 24, 2020)

Hola, quisiera enviarles mi propuesta sobre la conexion del Ecualizador Technics SH-GE70 y el SH-GE90 para el que quiera verla y opinar sobre la misma, sobre todo Pinchavalvulas y Dr Zoidberg a los cuales agradezco mucho sus opiniones. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2020)

No sé....como no creo que vayas a grabar en cassette, YO conectaría todas las fuentes al amplificador, luego Tape-2-Out del amplificador al Line-In del SH-GE70, luego el Line-Out del SH-GE70 al Line-In del SH-GE90, y el Line-Out del SH-GE90 lo conectaría al Tape-2-In del amplificador.
De esa forma podrías ecualizar y procesar cualquier fuente que uses...


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 24, 2020)

Como te dice el Doc.
Y asegurate de tener activado el "tape 2 monitor" para que funcione.
Te dejo el manual.




Rafael Corujo dijo:


> o devolverlo al dueño


Yo con gusto te lo recibo. Es mas lo busco si fueras de Argentina (Arrecife*s* es una localidad bonaerense)


----------



## Rafael Corujo (Nov 25, 2020)

Gracias a todos por la a yuda y las sugerencias, las tomare en cuenta y les comentare como va. Un saludo

Aqui les envio la propuesta en pdf del Dr Zoidberg que voy a probar, ya les dire mas.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 25, 2020)

Me parece mejor asi.
Prueba, y ve si te convence.
Recuerda siempre tener activo el "tape 2 monitor" en el amplificador


----------



## Rafael Corujo (Nov 25, 2020)

Gracias DJ T3 lo tomare en cuenta


----------



## danielfch2021 (Ene 29, 2021)

Buenas noches desde La Habana! 
He leído este hilo y resulta que estoy enredado también en colocar un ecualizador Yamaha Eq-630 con amplificador Yamaha A-420. Tengo para conectar dos maquinas de CD, un Deck y un Plato de tocadiscos. Tengo dos cadenas de audio, cuyos amplificadores tienen los puentes traseros para separar Pre y Potencia y me ha sido muy fácil insertar el ecualizador. En el caso del Yamaha A-420 no tiene ese puente detrás y debo hacerlo de otra manera. He leído bien el hilo. Siempre lo he hecho casi "adivinando". Ahora quiero hacerlo como es, siendo consciente de lo que hago. Lo tenía puesto de tal manera que sólo me ecualiza un máquina de CD y el Deck. Al leer el hilo, cambié a la manera que exponen en el esquema y solo me ecualiza el Deck y una máquina de CD. Si pudieran ayudarme para ver si puedo ecualizar más fuentes de audio o saber si no se puede. Muchas gracias anticipadas!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 29, 2021

Asunto resuelto. Lo he hecho según el esquema y perfecto. Gracias por la ayuda! Otro saludo!


----------

